# da bear



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

The Pope went on vacation for a few days to visit the rugged mountains 
> of Alaska . He was driving along the campground when he heard a 
> frantic commotion just at the edge of the woods. He found a helpless 
> Democrat wearing shorts, sandals, a 'Vote for Obama' hat and a 'Save 
> the Trees' shirt.The man was screaming and struggling frantically, 
> thrashing all about and trying to free himself from the grasp of a 
> 10-foot grizzly bear. As the Pope watched in horror, a group of 
> Republican loggers wearing Go Sarah shirts came racing up. One quickly 
> fired a .44 magnum slug right into the bear's chest. The two other men 
> pulled the semiconscious Democrat from the bear's grasp. Then using 
> baseball bats, the three loggers finished off the bear. Two of the men 
> dragged the dead grizzly onto the bed of their pickup truck while the 
> other tenderly placed the injured Democrat in the back seat. As they 
> began to leave, the Pope summoned all of them over to him. "I give you 
> my blessing for your brave actions!" he proudly proclaimed. "I have 
> heard there was bitter hatred between Republican loggers and 
> Democratic environmental activists, but now I've seen with my own eyes 
> that this is not true." As the Pope drove off, one logger asked his 
> buddies, "Who the hell was that guy?" "Dude, that was the Pope," 
> another replied. "He's in direct contact with Heaven and has access to 
> all wisdom." "Well," the logger said, "he may have access to all 
> wisdom, but he don't know squat about bear hunting. Is the bait still 
> alive or do we need to go back to California and get another one?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, no shortage of bait for sure.


----------

